# HELP: Possibilty of food poisoning from undercooked pork?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am pretty undomesticated (understatement), I don't cook, ever.

Suzy just did me a pork shank in the microwave (one of the in a bag things), and when I went to eat it I pointed out to her it was red / pink (not bloody). She said it is OK, and like that because it`s "off the bone". So I take her at face value and eat it.

She then takes her pork shank out of the microwave, and complains it isn't cooked and ends up giving it to the dog (so we now think the microwave needs binning).

Am I likely to get violently ill? 

Should I take a laxative or something? (I don't fancy inducing vomiting)

What are the likely effects of this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No .... there is more chance of your dog being violently ill.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If it was chicken I would get your bucket ready.
Pork no problem but tastes better cooked through. 
Lamb best nice and pink. 
Beef don't bother just eat it raw. 
James


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

747 said:


> No .... there is more chance of your dog being violently ill.


lol, oh there isn't. Because before she gave HERS to the dog, she re-microwaved the dogs all over again till it was cooked (after letting me eat mine as it was).

At least I know where I stand.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You will be more likely to get worms from pork

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis

It's the reason why German toilets have a 'shelf' rather than dropping straight into the water so they can check for worms (little known fact)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> You will be more likely to get worms from pork
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis
> 
> It's the reason why German toilets have a 'shelf' rather than dropping straight into the water so they can check for worms (little known fact)


Worms? Super, that makes me feel much better


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You will be fine

I love meat undercooked

The dog is more important????

Well Probabally

Don't worry you will only get worms from undercooked pork :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra  8O


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

please keep us updated with the condition of the dog :lol: 




I doubt you will be too bad, the exercise dashing back and forth to the toilet should help to keep you fit really..... :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sack the cook and drink plenty of water. Oh yes put a kennel in the back garden. No it is not for the dog.   

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Pork is not good for a Dog and if the meat was not properly cooked then he/she might suffer with vomiting and diarrhea.
Get the mop and bucket ready. :wink: 

Any sudden change to a dogs diet can cause this, especially if it was a large amount of Pork. I was not being facetious, so be prepared. 8O


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I'm really glad I asked you shower for help. It`s obvious that you are all more worried about the dog than me 8O I'm already starting to feel woof.

THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are so welcome    

Get well soon

And look after that dog  

Aldra


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Silly question - did you buy the pork in the UK? (developing world I'd be a bit more careful)

Also, see

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Food-poisoning/Pages/Causes.aspx

As a scientist who diagnoses food poisoning, the commonest bacterial cause is Campylobacter, caused by undercooked chicken or raw chicken that has contaminated other food surfaces. It can take up to 72hrs for symptoms to appear.

You'll be fine - but please look after your puppy!!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

simandme said:


> Silly question - did you buy the pork in the UK? (


Yes, it was from one of the major Supermarkets (though I don't know which).

The dog is already better looked after than me, Suzy is showing little concern for me (more like none), whereas Doodles (the dog) is being mollycoddled.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Contact the co-op funeral service and Pet plan 

Just joking


yer fine


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Get a grip you big wuss! Just drink a bottle of Tequila and see how you feel. You may never know in the morning then if you were poisened or not but at least you will have had a good time.

Just sayin


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> Get a grip you big wuss! Just drink a bottle of Tequila and see how you feel. You may never know in the morning then if you were poisened or not but at least you will have had a good time.
> 
> Just sayin


As it happens, I thought a few beers might help kill off any bacteria. So I have just finished a 6 pack of Guinness.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Get a grip you big wuss! Just drink a bottle of Tequila and see how you feel. You may never know in the morning then if you were poisened or not but at least you will have had a good time.
> ...


Thats no good! Guinness is vile and full of bacrteria that will multiply with the crap pork thats in you system.

Only one thing for it. Scotch! Go for it. I will start drinking with you to show solidarity an all that.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

barryd said:


> Only one thing for it. Scotch! Go for it. I will start drinking with you to show solidarity an all that.


Barry - you're all heart putting yourself out like that :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Suzy won't tell me where she hides the Whiskey, I have found her Courvoisier (if she doesn't kill me with the pork, she will kill me by some other means if I drink her Courvoisier), other than that the only thing I can find is this green stuff called Absinthe that smells like aniseed, gonna polish that off.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

If you drink that you'll forget all about the pork poisoning (and everything else probably.......) 8O 8O 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Ian_n_Suzy said:
> ...


Might as well get done for as sheep as a lamb! Drink the Cognac!

That green stuff will send you mental!

I am with you Brother!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Believe me, if you had real food poisoning you would not be in a fit state to post message on here.

Our entire family got struck down with it in the 1970's. I lost a stone and a half in one and half hours through diahorrea and vomiting. A neighbour phoned 999 and we were rushed into an isolation hospital some 15miles away in two ambulances. We stayed there for four days until they established the cause. My mother stayed in for six days because she was very ill and couldn't take her off the drip.

If in doubt cremate the meat not the person eating it. I can't stand pink meat, it isn't cooked in my eyes.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Ian_n_Suzy said:
> ...


Absinthe, great stuff if you can get the genuine hallucinogenic type :roll:

I used to bring mine in from Prague

It made Lord Byron go mad I believe and it hasn't helped me either


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I do hope dear sir you are coming to our rally in May. You meet the criteria. I shall put you on the VIP list.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

All this panic for nothing.

I've known people live for 3 days after eating bad pork. :roll: 

BTW what size boots do you wear? I will pm my address and don't worry, tell Suzy I will pay the postage costs.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Share the bottle of green stuff between you and you'll be more deeply in love than ever.

You know what they say:


absinthe makes the heart grow fonder


booom, booom . . .


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> Share the bottle of green stuff between you and you'll be more deeply in love than ever.
> 
> You know what they say:
> 
> ...


 :bazooka:


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

_"Get a grip you big wuss! Just drink a bottle of Tequila and see how you feel. You may never know in the morning then if you were poisened or not but at least you will have had a good time.

Just sayin"._

I seem to remember in my deep and darkest past seeing a bottle of Tequila with a large dead worm being floated in it, being passed around. A local speciality..... Now was it abroad? in the far east? in Spain? the north east of England....Hmmmmm Maybe Newcastle???


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> Share the bottle of green stuff between you and you'll be more deeply in love than ever.
> 
> You know what they say:
> 
> ...


No No No Roger

The proper punchline is the last line of a long Shaggy Dog joke about the guy who goes to the doc because every time he passes wind it sounds like someone whispering "Honda"

Doc does loads of tests and eventually twigs and asks him what his favourite tipple is.

"Normally Rum, but I brought back a bottle of Absinthe from France last time I went over in the MH" says he

"Ah" says the doc - "Absinthe makes the fart go Honda"

Cheers

Dave

PS Big Cats - I thought the rumour about the purpose of the German toilet shelf was a load of sh1t...

Edit - but you might be right - see here

http://asecular.com/~scott/misc/toilet.htm

PPS - I have eaten raw pork (iced - with raw onion) - and also drank Absinthe (not at the same time) - and I'm Okaaaaaaaaay!

D


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

janet1 said:


> _"Get a grip you big wuss! Just drink a bottle of Tequila and see how you feel. You may never know in the morning then if you were poisened or not but at least you will have had a good time.
> 
> Just sayin"._
> 
> I seem to remember in my deep and darkest past seeing a bottle of Tequila with a large dead worm being floated in it, being passed around. A local speciality..... Now was it abroad? in the far east? in Spain? the north east of England....Hmmmmm Maybe Newcastle???


Unfortunately Tequila does not have a worm in the bottle .... that is a drink called Mesquale (spelling?). It is a sort of moonshine similar to Tequila and the worm is put into the bottle to absorb the impurities in this bathtub hooch. Both originate in Mexico. American tourists are the only ones stupid enough to glug down the worm itself. Apparently the effect is much, much worse than eating badly cooked Pork. :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Our dogs get bad wind whenever they eat anything out of the ordinary so you need to be prepared for that - air freshener at the ready I think.

However if you really want to worry yourself about parasitic diseases that can come from eating uncooked pork, then read here. 
Alternatively accept that millions of people eat uncooked meat from BBQ's every year with no adverse side effects. Also it never ceases to amaze me how uncooked (pink) the professionals on Masterchef like their meat (other than chicken) to be cooked so take some comfort from that.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Aaaaargh!!

Taken from Wiki

_The typical life cycle for T. spiralis involves humans, pigs, and rodents.

Pigs become infected when they eat infectious cysts in raw meat, often pork or rats (sylvatic cycle).

Humans become infected when they eat raw or undercooked infected pork (domestic cycle).

After humans ingest the cysts from infected undercooked meat, pepsin and hydrochloric acid help free the larvae in the cysts in the stomach.

The larvae then migrate to the small intestine, where they molt four times before becoming adults.

Thirty to 34 hours after the cysts were originally ingested, the adults mate, and within five days produce larvae.

The worms can only reproduce for a limited time because the immune system will eventually expel them from the small intestine.

The larvae then use their piercing mouthpart, called the "stylet", to pass through the intestinal mucosa and enter the lymphatic vessels, and then enter the bloodstream.

The larvae travel by capillaries to various organs, such as the retina, myocardium, or lymph nodes; however, only larvae that migrate to skeletal muscle cells survive and encyst.

The larval host cell becomes a nurse cell in which the larvae will be encapsulated.

The development of a capillary network around the nurse cell completes encystation of the larvae_

Gag - Yuck - Only well-done pork for me from now on - Oh Yes!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In the UK, yes. Elsewhere no. Search Google for _Trichinella_.

http://www.foodsafetywatch.org/factsheets/trichinella/

UK custom is for pork to be cooked through and not pink at all, and most UK natives would think the pork undercooked and either send it back or leave it.

BUT

Most chefs now serve pork pink as it is their opinion that the flavour is better (as in beef and lamb), pork is inspected so thoroughly in the UK that it is now considered safe to eat it pink as the parasite _Trichinella_ has not been found. The same *cannot* be said for wild boar or for pigs that have been wild foraging in woodland.

The pork is also be inspected for the pork tapeworm, _Taenia solium_, but that is also very rare in farmed pork but can be obtained from other sources.

NHS choices explains about hydatid disease that can be acquired from dogs but again that is in more far-flung parts of the globe, but does include Herefordshire, Mid-Wales and Scotland..... :lol:

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/tapeworm-infections/Pages/causes.aspx

So the risks are very small but it is still a matter of personal preference how pork is eaten and erring on the safe side and ensuring it is cooked through is a personal choice for flavour anyway.........

Dave


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

747 said:


> Pork is not good for a Dog and if the meat was not properly cooked then he/she might suffer with vomiting and diarrhea.
> Get the mop and bucket ready. :wink:
> 
> Any sudden change to a dogs diet can cause this, especially if it was a large amount of Pork. I was not being facetious, so be prepared. 8O


The second part of this statement is fine ......lots of diet changes can be bad for dogs. It is us humans that seem to think dogs need a change and get bored with the same thing, but pork meat is no worse for a dog than a human? needs to be cooked to avoid the parasites and it is best to avoid too much fat. Fatty diets generally are bad for dogs, but pork meat, and table scraps of carbohydrate etc are fine.
A quick google search on "pork meat and dogs" will throw up :lol: 
A ton of info
Garcia


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone for a bacon roll this morning???? Think I'll have porridge


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you will find that pigs, destined for the human food chain, are wormed as part of their health care regime. The same applies to dogs so we can all relax.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

patp said:


> I think you will find that pigs, destined for the human food chain, are wormed as part of their health care regime. The same applies to dogs so we can all relax.


That's true which is why I believe the recent trend amongst chefs for undercooking and serving pink as opposed to the trad. UK view of fully cooking pork meat.
Still believe there can be problems with free range forest reared pigs and certainly wild boar, which even in UK is becoming increasingly trendy meat.
Garcia


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A couple of years ago a gang was convicted of a multi-million pound scam involving passing off condemned meat as good quality. They are now in jail but do you think they were the only ones doing it?

More recently a beefburger contained the last horse home in the 2.30 at Kempton, rather than Dolly the Cow.

People like a bargain when shopping unfortunately. 8O :wink:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

747 said:


> janet1 said:
> 
> 
> > _"Get a grip you big wuss! Just drink a bottle of Tequila and see how you feel. You may never know in the morning then if you were poisened or not but at least you will have had a good time.
> ...


it's Mezcal by the way - and the worm isn't in there to "absorb impurities", it's a marketing gimmick to get people to buy something a bit different. The worm is actually the larva of a moth that feeds off the agave cactus that Mezcal is made from.

if you drink Mezcal in Mexico, then you won't get the worm - you might however get a slice of sugar cane instead to help sweeten what can be quite a drink!! we found a Mezcal bar in Oaxaca - it was like stepping into a cowboy bar you see in Westerns - swing doors, drunken locals (and Yanks), crap music - was great!! don't remember much after....... :lol:

we were at one restaurant and were asked what we'd like to drink - beer, coke or mezcal. so we asked how much each was - mezcal was cheapest, so we drank that! 

anyhoo - undercooked pork - unlikely to cause any issues unless the quality was sh1t to start with, or it came from a dubious source. MTFU.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

janet1 said:


> _I seem to remember in my deep and darkest past seeing a bottle of Tequila with a large dead worm being floated in it, being passed around. A local speciality..... Now was it abroad? in the far east? in Spain? the north east of England....Hmmmmm Maybe Newcastle???_


_

It could have been Newcastle. These girls stand on your chest and pour it down your neck from a height. Buffalo Joes.






Well so 747 tells me. I have never been there of course. 8O_


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Naah, avoid the Toon like the Plague. :roll: 

I used to drink in a Bar just outside of Bishop Auckland. I forget its name as it was always referred to as "The Blood Kit". Most of the regulars were from the Travelling Community (but settled). Luckily my mate was a well known amateur Boxer and we had no trouble.  

There was a spot of bother one Winter night. One tough looking traveller was wearing a big overcoat (no shirt or jumper, just an overcoat). Somebody upset him and he pulled a Bow saw from under his coat and got stuck in. As the News of the World reporters used to say 'I made an excuse and left'. :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Just thought you may like to know the Dog is still alive (and not that any of you could give a flying ****, but I'm not too bad either :? )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Knew it

Overreaction all round

Very glad to know the dog is fine

You are just a wimp :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The symptoms usually appear after 48 hours. :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is just as well as the dog cannot ask for advice on here - it is not a subscriber...... :lol:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Naah, avoid the Toon like the Plague. :roll:
> 
> I used to drink in a Bar just outside of Bishop Auckland. I forget its name as it was always referred to as "The Blood Kit". Most of the regulars were from the Travelling Community (but settled). Luckily my mate was a well known amateur Boxer and we had no trouble.
> 
> There was a spot of bother one Winter night. One tough looking traveller was wearing a big overcoat (no shirt or jumper, just an overcoat). Somebody upset him and he pulled a Bow saw from under his coat and got stuck in. As the News of the World reporters used to say 'I made an excuse and left'. :lol:


Yes I have heard Bishop Auckland WI can be a bit rough.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I don't want to scare you, and you do seem fine but read this

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-paralysed-eating-undercooked-pork-chops.html

this is one of my friends father, and he is almost back to normal now but I would never in a million years eat undercooked meat of any kind 

Anne


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When I was 23 I had Salmonella. It was really awful. I was convinced I was going to clock off. The police even came to see me to try and trace the source. I never found out though where I picked it up. Wasnt allowed to prepare food or go near the company kitchen for 6 weeks.

Nasty stuff.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

annetony said:


> I don't want to scare you, and you do seem fine but read this
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-paralysed-eating-undercooked-pork-chops.html
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your friend's father. But, I would like to reassure everyone, that as a scientist that has worked in Microbiology for (too) long time, Listeria infection, of any sort is extremely rare (only seen about 4 cases) and Listeria meningitis is even rarer (1 case).

As barryd mentioned, Salmonella is nasty, though more people are likely to have had suffered from Campylobacter.

You can see for yourselves...
http://www.hpa.org.uk/webw/HPAweb&Page&HPAwebAutoListName/Page/1191942172956?p=1191942172956


----------

